# Flappin' Devil - The latest from Brown Lures



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

As we promised, the Flappin' Devils are rolling out and the new packaging is now here. The first four colors we'll be making are Glow, Amber, Plumtreuse, and Pink Hologram. They'll be in FTU, Academy, and most other stores within a week or so. I'll have more pictures later in the day, but for now this is what I'll tease y'all with  haha. To purchase them online click here, and for more info click here


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Let me test those out here on Sabine haha


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

looks good. I like that packaging.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Haha yeah they're like redfish crack. I'm going to build a water tank soon to shoot some video of the lures moving in the water. It's a really unique wobble action especially if you slow roll it and bump it off the bottom.

Thanks Gilbert! Worked hard on making ours different than the usual junk out there.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good looking bait. I hope they are made out of the same plastic the Devil Eyes are made of. Last fall I used them fishing birds & it has got to be the toughest plastic bait I have ever used. One bait would last all day whereas others on my boat were going through several packs of your competitors baits per trip. Rigged on a screw lock jig head, one bait will live into triple digit #'s. They looked like hamburger meat by the end of the day, but I was very impressed with the durability!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Good looking bait. I hope they are made out of the same plastic the Devil Eyes are made of. Last fall I used them fishing birds & it has got to be the toughest plastic bait I have ever used. One bait would last all day whereas others on my boat were going through several packs of your competitors baits per trip. Rigged on a screw lock jig head, one bait will live into triple digit #'s. They looked like hamburger meat by the end of the day, but I was very impressed with the durability!


Indeed they are, our plastic compound is a good medium that will both last long and have great action. Just as durable as the tails we've made forever. I've actually got an Amber Devil Eye still on a jighead from two years ago that still has some life in it


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

flapping,, OK,, but do they suspend at all like the DEVIL DOES!?????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

waterspout said:


> flapping,, OK,, but do they suspend at all like the DEVIL DOES!?????


do you even know what kind of bait this thread is about?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

waterspout said:


> flapping,, OK,, but do they suspend at all like the DEVIL DOES!?????


If you're referring to the Corky Devil, then no it doesn't. It's a different product from a completely different company.

The lure does sink slower than most plastics, but not as slow as the Devil Eyes because the Devil Eye has more plastic mass. Our plastic compounds do float without a jighead. Rigged with a weedless hook you can rip them across the top almost like a topwater especially in water with high mineral content.


----------



## rhinob (Jun 16, 2009)

i was looking for those in Academy today! i saw the original devils but really want to try out the new paddle tails here on sabine!!! if they dont get'em in soon ill order from you online!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

does the tail dip bleed onto other baits?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jake, I can think of a big problem for you.

Remember a while back and one of you had gone by Paul's to bumb a 5 gallon bucket of goop. 

Who can you go borrow plastic from now? 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I was fishing these things when your Daddy would give them to me couple years ago. 

Long before they on the market. Me and yo Daddy good story tellers.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

rhinob said:


> i was looking for those in Academy today! i saw the original devils but really want to try out the new paddle tails here on sabine!!! if they dont get'em in soon ill order from you online!


Thanks Rhinob, they'll be in Academy very soon. Most likely in about a week for your location. Right now they're available online if you need them sooner. Just click the link above.



Rippin_drag said:


> does the tail dip bleed onto other baits?


The tail dip will eventually bleed into other lures, but it's not like the old tail dip where it would do it within a matter of minutes. They're just fine if you put them into the same bin, just don't keep them there forever.



JimD said:


> Hey Jake, I can think of a big problem for you.
> 
> Remember a while back and one of you had gone by Paul's to bumb a 5 gallon bucket of goop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, we've got everything covered pretty well over here since we're in a new location. Things should be fun this season!



GalvestonSharker said:


> I was fishing these things when your Daddy would give them to me couple years ago.
> 
> Long before they on the market. Me and yo Daddy good story tellers.


Paul is our (me and Jason's) grandfather. I'm sure there's a lot of stories lol. I've probably heard only half of them


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Just a little video I did earlier for the site.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That glow is going to be a flounder machine! Looking forward to trying them out. gb


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea I forgot to add Grand!!! to the Daddy.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

galvbay said:


> That glow is going to be a flounder machine! Looking forward to trying them out. gb


The glow has seen some good flounder bites so far, but the redfish are fighting the flounder for them lol


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> do you even know what kind of bait this thread is about?


 typical,, go away!


Jake said:


> If you're referring to the Corky Devil, then no it doesn't. It's a different product from a completely different company.*BUT RELATED TO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks Jake,, slower sinking is good and I understand it isn't the corky devil, but you named and shaped it after it. Looks great!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess... sorry I know my Academy just sucks but are we ever gonna see your baits up here in spring?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

waterspout said:


> typical,, go away!
> 
> thanks Jake,, slower sinking is good and I understand it isn't the corky devil, but you named and shaped it after it. Looks great!


It's actually named after the Devil Eye 



D.L. said:


> I guess... sorry I know my Academy just sucks but are we ever gonna see your baits up here in spring?


Which location? If you give me a relative address I can check in the database to see if they have them, if they don't I'll see if we can get them in there too. They're in just about every Houston area store right now


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

DL, the closest Academy to you that has our products is this one:

Academy 
9805 FM 1960 E. Bypass

It's right off 59 in Humble.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Jake said:


> DL, the closest Academy to you that has our products is this one:
> 
> Academy
> 9805 FM 1960 E. Bypass
> ...


Thanks bro... the one by me is at 45 and rayford sawdust! I guess they think everybody that fishes up here is going to conroe.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

There is a new(ish) Academy in Tomball on 249 and 2920. Stopped in the other day and the saltwater selection was very nice. I recommend you drive out and take a look....just sayin'


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

D.L. said:


> Thanks bro... the one by me is at 45 and rayford sawdust! I guess they think everybody that fishes up here is going to conroe.


I didn't realize it at first, but we do have them in the Conroe store and the Tomball store at 2920. I don't know what kind of stock they have, but the Academy truck just left about an hour ago. They might have the Flappin' Devils in there by the weekend.



Timemachine said:


> There is a new(ish) Academy in Tomball on 249 and 2920. Stopped in the other day and the saltwater selection was very nice. I recommend you drive out and take a look....just sayin'


I haven't been able to make it to all of the stores in Houston yet, but the newer locations are definitely VERY nice.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Jake said:


> I didn't realize it at first, but we do have them in the Conroe store and the Tomball store at 2920. I don't know what kind of stock they have, but the Academy truck just left about an hour ago. They might have the Flappin' Devils in there by the weekend.
> 
> I haven't been able to make it to all of the stores in Houston yet, but the newer locations are definitely VERY nice.


Ill have to check it out... I just wish they would implode this academy thats a mile from my house and build us one of those nice new ones!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

D.L. said:


> Ill have to check it out... I just wish they would implode this academy thats a mile from my house and build us one of those nice new ones!


Lol, call them up and let em know! Soon they'll have some sort of E-commerce deal setup though, which will be nice for some people in areas that don't have a store near them.

Also, FTU at Fuqua has the Flappin' Devils in stock. I dropped some off there yesterday  The Katy location will get them soon too.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Jake said:


> The tail dip will eventually bleed into other lures, but it's not like the old tail dip where it would do it within a matter of minutes. They're just fine if you put them into the same bin, just don't keep them there forever.


Thanks, good to know. I asked b/c everytime i'm in Academy and consider grabbing a bag of Devil Eyes all of the chartreuse tails have rubbed off or bleed all in the bag but I guess those had the older dip.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Hookset has all 4 colors of Flappin' Devils in stock and ready to ship for those that can't get them locally.

http://hooksetgear.com/store/artificial-lures

They look great!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Regular Devil or Flapping Devil They are great baits for sure. I keep them on my boat and this is my go to bait


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Jake, Saw the new baits and they look good.

We had talked several weeks ago about corkys and painting them.

Tried the jig head paint and it did not work.

Any other suggestions to paint the baits?

Noticed that Academy now has the clear ch tail dip but not the yellow or white paint like you use. I have not seen the tail dip in a year or two.

Jim


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

The Academy in Rosenberg has all but the Amber color in the flappers...Amber is sold out.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

The new lures look great. Just out of curiosity, how'd ya'll let Mirrorlure get the family originals before ya'll did?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

Speckhunter77 said:


> The Academy in Rosenberg has all but the Amber color in the flappers...Amber is sold out.


Yeah the Amber is doing pretty good, shipping more out tomorrow so they might be there by the weekend.



scubaru said:


> The new lures look great. Just out of curiosity, how'd ya'll let Mirrorlure get the family originals before ya'll did?


That's a good conversation best had over a few drinks


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i must have just bought the last pack of plum/chart...bought 2 each of the glow and pink...would only let me buy one of the plum/chart. but i'm not sure i bought anything yet...brownlures site seems to be hung up...


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

monkeyman1 said:


> i must have just bought the last pack of plum/chart...bought 2 each of the glow and pink...would only let me buy one of the plum/chart. but i'm not sure i bought anything yet...brownlures site seems to be hung up...


It's because the product is out of stock online. We don't do backorders anymore just because all they create is headaches. So if it lets you add the item and pay then you're good to go


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Love a little paddle tail


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Id Love to see them in a Glow body with a Chart Tail ..
or a Grape Body with a Glow white tail..
Ya'll s Baits are killers on the bay.
Oxx


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

picked up the plumtruese ones and they look great!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Id Love to see them in a Glow body with a Chart Tail ..
> or a Grape Body with a Glow white tail..
> Ya'll s Baits are killers on the bay.
> Oxx


That's actually one of the four colors we're making in them... http://jbo.bz/3c

I'll post pictures of each in just a minute once I resize a few 



Nwilkins said:


> Love a little paddle tail


Me too! We've been playing around with this design for some years now and it's nice to have it out on the market finally for our customers to enjoy.



artofficial said:


> picked up the plumtruese ones and they look great!


Thanks! The Plumtreuse color is a really cool looking color in bright sunlight.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

jake....you going to be at fishing show at GRB this week?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

nwappleby said:


> jake....you going to be at fishing show at GRB this week?


I should be there a couple of days just checking out stuff. Also, we might be selling lures out of the FTU booth like last year, I'll update y'all on that later today.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

have you fixed the deformation issue with the regular devils?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

troutphishin said:


> have you fixed the deformation issue with the regular devils?


Are you referring to the dimples that form on the lures sometimes?


----------



## Hardcore Fishing (Feb 22, 2010)

*Already Catching Good Fish on Them*

Went fishing Sunday using the new Brown Flapper. Caught 6 trout upto 25" (no dinks) and 2 flounder. 4 trout on the Amber and 2 on the Glow. The flounder were caught on the Amber. Will definitely be keeping them in the boat.

I found them in the stocking basket late one evening before they hit the shelf. Bought several packages and glad I did.

Hardcore Fishing

"Trust God and Hammer Down"



Jake said:


> As we promised, the Flappin' Devils are rolling out and the new packaging is now here. The first four colors we'll be making are Glow, Amber, Plumtreuse, and Pink Hologram. They'll be in FTU, Academy, and most other stores within a week or so. I'll have more pictures later in the day, but for now this is what I'll tease y'all with  haha. To purchase them online click here, and for more info click here


----------

